# Rod Holder Placement on Poling Platform



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1308443266










Here was mine. Two off the back for trolling and one under for poling. The one under is angled so that while on the poling platform the rod top hug over the side so that if I was fishing with shrimp they would stay in the water.

Cheers,
Capt. Jan


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

When ECC built mine, they installed 2 rod holders at a ten degree angle on the back of the platform


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

I mounted mine forward so it didn't interfere with my push pole while poling.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1308443266
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2
I never seen this setup. Except on my boat. ;D But this is exactly how my Lostmen is set up. It came with two on the rear. I added the one angled under for the same reasons as Jan. Also it keeps the cockpit clear if someone is with you. I used to use a belt holster. Or loop in my Carharts to hold my rod. But I like this set up better. If I see fish. I put my pole in the Tibor holder. Also on the left. And in that smae move I grab my rod and cast. Very quick and efficent.  I have been using this for a few years now. And is by far the best setup you can have IMHOP.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks to all for the ideas & appreciate the pics.

Capt Jan & Swamp,
That setup looks like a good candidate to meet my needs. Do those holders in the back even come close to getting in the way when poling? (Rookie poler here)


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

I have the posteriorly pointing (at an angle) holders off the back legs of the platform. With rods in the holders, the rods get in the way with poling. For me they serve as troller rod holders or holdong a rod when staked out (one side only as the pole is tied off on the other side and collides with a rod in that holder). I like the pict above with the holders off the front legs pointed outward. Seems like they could still be used for all the stuff i need and yet be out of the way for poling and staking out. That said, right now I usually lay the rod I'm fishing with down on the platform and it works pretty well. Do note that my pathfinder 17t has a huge poling platform. If yours is one of those dinner plate platforms all this is going to be a little more important as space is at a premium.

Alex V


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I mounted mine forward so it didn't interfere with my push pole while poling.



This is probably best. Otherwise, they will get in the way of poling. And even these may get in the way.

What I used to do is lay the rod on the poling platform at an angle off to the left side. I still do this with a fly rod sometimes.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

If you have rod in any of the vertical holders. I would assume they would be in the way. I dont have a pic of just the platform. But in this one you can the one under the platform. And you can see how tight they are to the platform. They are angled to where they just clear the top of the platform. You dont need much angle. WhenI stake and chunk bait. I always use circle hooks. And have never had a problem with getting a hook in em at this angle. And no more. This shot is almost head on. And you can hardly see em. If I hit mine with a pole. I would be staking out on my trim tabs. ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That style also works, but I've noticed on a buddies Waterman that it can be tough to pull that rod out quickly and quietly when you need to make a quick cast in a stealthy manner.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> > I mounted mine forward so it didn't interfere with my push pole while poling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine usually don't interfere too much, but if you have to swing the pole over head like a helicopter then yes it will. Most of the time 97% of the time they don't. I do want to add another like the one pictured above right under the platform facing straight forward. It would only be used when I am poling by myself.


----------



## Celeste19 (Apr 30, 2013)

I run a 17 t i put a sissy bar with disconnects on my platformi had a rod holder and a cup holder in the center of the sissy bar woeks great at keeping a rod handy and out of the way


----------

